#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-05
<narziss> Salut
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-07
<teolemon_> hello Meada :-)
<Maeda> hello !
<Maeda> salut teolemon
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-08
<Maeda> bonjour à tous !
<teolemon_> hello :-)
<teolemon_> salut Julius22
<Julius22> Salut !
<narziss> salut
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-08-04
<internetmoi> yoyo
<Frankc> wesh ma gueule !
<Frankc> vive linux !!
<internetmoi> wazaaaaaaaaaaa
<aufilduson> bonsoir a tous le monde
